# ML/NIRL/ICW/BEACH Report



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I haven't been fishing the flats much. I went to the ML 2 weeks ago, and fish were everywhere. Tailers and cruisers all over in mostly singles and a few pairs. They were very coopertive the first 2 hours of the morning. Landed 4 oversized reds. With this one eating my DOA baitbuster, 8' from the boat. It looks like he's smoking a cig, but it's the plastic tube from the baitbuster.








After the fish laid up where I was, I started heading south and came across a floating grass bed with tailers all over it. The grass bed spread out about 100yds long and 6' wide. There were tailers on both sides and in the middle of it, pretty much down the whole length. I decided working the bed on foot would be easier and more effective than poling. I must have made a hundred money cast at these fish, just waiting for them to hammer it. But only managed to pull one out of at least 100 feeding reds. Never really been snubbed like that by tailing fish. 
After that I stopped in Haulover to see what the current was doing and it looked promising. Within 30 minutes the bite turned on, and this guy decided to tango.
















He was maybe just over 40", but this pig was heavy. Within minutes of letting him go, a squall blew in that had me racing back to the ramp. One of the scariest situations, in my boat thus far.

I've been fishing dock lights of the ICW at night for trout, but also catching decent slot reds north of the causeway at the right tide. Big bluefish and some of the biggest ladyfish I've ever seen, along with jacks are also mixed in at the lights. It's a nice change of pace, plus without the heat of the sun.

I took the skiff out of ponce inlet this morning, looking for tarpon and bull reds off the beach. Only had a small window of diving birds and actually being able to see the giant schools of bait. Was only able to find some bonito and a couple small sharks. Still pretty cool seeing the beach from my skiff and water that's actually clean and clear.
My buddy with his first bonito ever.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

You must have bull radar! What kind of skiff do you have?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yup yup...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> You must have bull radar! What kind of skiff do you have?


It's been tough finding the big bulls on the flats, for me, the past month or so. The areas they usually frequent this time of year, seem to be barren wastelands. Bad algea bloom, bad.
It's a johnsen, I think it's like 14'10". Getting out of the inlet is kinda sketchy, but she's fine running the beach. The windless days of August, aren't so windless so far.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

What are you drafting loaded up with you on the pole and a guy on the front. I was looking for a Johnsen to redo myself but the only one I could find was a 12 footer. All the 14 footers were over priced, IMO, just to completely gut it out. I cant believe you take that thing out of the Inlet though. I am sure it isnt too bad when you when you clear the the inlet. I dont think I would try it in the Gheenoe.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

She drafts pretty shallow, I think the Hells Bay stickers the previous owner put on her helps. I'd say 6-8", maybe a little shallower maybe a little more, not exactly sure. I don't need her to go any more shallow than she already does. Good little boat, if you can find one at a good price. 

It's a little hairy, blowin out the inlet, to say the least. It's so worth it though once you're out there. I'd try a gheenoe on the right day, but I'm an idiot so don't listen to me.


----------

